# Weed ID help



## LawnN00bie (Oct 3, 2021)

This stuff has reared its ugly head in my front yard; it grows faster than the lawn and is a light green. I thought it was Nutsedge (still might be) but it doesn't seem to have a "triangular" stem. Can anyone help ID this so I can battle it early next season? I'm new to the lawn game and when I took over this lawn, it was pretty much dead/bare. Thanks!


----------



## LawnN00bie (Oct 3, 2021)

https://i.imgur.com/OuILq9m.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/6VqYseQ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/P3pyFcu.jpg

Not sure if these help any, but here's additional pics


----------



## rmtn2048 (Oct 12, 2021)

Poa triv?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The pictures dont really show the auricles so its hard to tell but that last pict looks like rye grass.


----------

